# YOUR FAVOURITE PLACES (in your home, hometown, etc)



## trousers (Aug 15, 2005)

Nuubi here! Thought I'd make my grand entrance by starting a theme. I hope this hasn't been done before, I did search and couldn't find anything, so here goes....

This theme is; 'your favourite place'; it could be a city, a park, a house, a room, anywhere you like that means something to you.

Here's mine... the city of Antwerp in Belgium. I go every year a week before Christmas, I do lots of shopping and wow it's so beautiful in the cold!

1





This is from the river looking over the city. The sky is a bit :thumbdown:, winter skies.

2 




Typical Dutch buildings. (I know, shame about the air conditioning unit:meh:.)

3 




Beautiful Christmas decorations! ( :heart: ummm, nice warm feeling inside!:heart: )

4 




There's an ice-rink in the square when it gets cold enough. It's so great, I'm getting really excited just thinking about my next trip!

Looking forward to seeing your own special places .


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 15, 2005)

Oberstdorf Germany





Innsbruck Austria





and Bonn Germany


----------



## photome (Nov 28, 2006)

Beautiful places of your city.
The most large garden within Moscow.


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 28, 2006)

OHHH, I like this idea, I'll try it out later on. =)


----------



## Claff (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't know if anyone knows where Waldorf, MD is or what it's like but it's absolutely impossible to take beautiful pictures of this town. It's nothing but strip malls and McMansion housing developments. The whole thing looks like it was all constructed in the last two years... no history, no landmarks, no nothing.

On the other hand, it is about half an hour from Washington DC, although, to put it mildly, that's "been done".


----------



## Mr Avid (Dec 5, 2006)

Wichita Falls Tx. 

These are man made water falls...the real "Falls" washed out years ago in a flood.





On the banks just above the site of the original Falls, there is a commermorative set of statues honoring the Native American people that named this site. 
"Wee-Chi-Ta".....means "waste deep" as legend tells it.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dang... theres sooo many favorite places for me... favorite city (among many) Bath, England. Favorite place to camp...Allegheny National forest, PA, USA... but im gonna show my favorite Local place where I go to reflect and think and stuff like that... its Shades beach on Lake Erie, great sunsets (in this case sunrise) and its where i can go to hear more nature than cars and trains and factories...
 I know I have more photos of it, but this one is on my website and easily accessible...


----------

